# binding for Banana Attack



## daniexol (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm just bought a Lib Tech Banana Attack but I have a lot of doubts about which bindings will fit better in my board. ¿Which ones do you recommend me?

thanks in advance


----------



## alternatevista (May 26, 2011)

daniexol said:


> I'm just bought a Lib Tech Banana Attack but I have a lot of doubts about which bindings will fit better in my board. ¿Which ones do you recommend me?
> 
> thanks in advance


It depends on the terrain your ride as well as your style, skill-level and whether you like gimmicky strap systems. Basically be more specific.


----------



## daniexol (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm intermediate rider who usually spend most of time on the slopes jumping around, making some tricks and carving, that's 90% of my ride then few times I go to the park like a beginner for some fun. I'm looking for a all-mountain freestyle bindings, but I dont know which one to choose.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

All mountain freestyle is like the money category for bindings. Look at Flux TT30's, Raiden Phantoms, Flow M9's, Rome 390's, or K2 Uprises.


----------



## daniexol (Oct 14, 2010)

I was thinking about Rome Targa and 390, Union Atlas and Force, Flux TT30, Burton Cartel or Ride Delta. What do you think?


----------

